# dracula simula



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2011)

I acquired this plant from the raffle table today at the southern tier orchid society meeting. The tag does read dracula simula, though when I looked online for this name, I found dryadella simula and dracula simia... the leaves are quite small, it's not large by any means (leaves only a few inches tall and narrow). I could take a picture tomorrow night. Wondering if I should just toss it into the garbage as that is where all the other draculas I've had before have ended up  . Should this be put into a net pot? It's currently in a small pot, but the owner who divided a couple of his draculas said that most should be put into net pots or baskets


----------



## Shiva (Feb 21, 2011)

Dracula simia has long narrow flowers about six inches long or more. Mine is in a teak basket and it is the only one I haven't been able to flower so far. It tries to flower now and then but the spikes kind of fizzle after a while. Dryadella is much smaller as I remember having one years ago.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

The dracula needs very cool and humid. put in a terrarium w/ a small ultrasonic fogger. your temps should be good. The net pot is because they generally spike pendantly.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a lecture from a Dracula specialist some month ago.
He pot all of his plants in living (green) sphagnum which has to be changed once a year. His plants are in a greenhouse at low light.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you for the info; I guess I needed to be more specific in asking whether or not anyone thought that they plant tag was wrong or not. it says dracula simula, but I found no record of this species on the internet. has anyone else seen a dracula simula or do you think it's a different genera/species? it is a small plant, like a smaller masdevallia


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2011)

http://pleurothallids.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=523&Itemid=58
maybe 'simia'?


----------

